# help identifying chinese teas



## dreamsignals (Aug 5, 2011)

can anybody identify these teas based on the pictures? thanks!

1) looks and tastes like green tea
5) small yellow flowers
8) long green leaves, very sweet


----------



## echerub (Aug 5, 2011)

The upper left one, #8, looks kinda like longjing but according to the characters it isn't. Wish I could read the labels, but I'm not at that point yet! The other two don't look like anything I've got in my tea stash, so I'm no help there.


----------



## dreamsignals (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks len,

indeed the #8 tea is a darker green than the longjing pics i found on google.


----------



## dehory (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure how much help this is, but I tried doing some detective work...

1 - &#29976;&#29255; - There's heung pian/jasmine (&#39321;&#29255 and gua pian (&#29916;&#29255 but I haven't seen &#29976;&#29255; before.
5 - &#29980;&#33590; (lit. "sweet tea") - Almost certainly this.
8 - &#40643;&#20185; (yellow angel/fairy) - There's huang shan (&#40643;&#23665; - a famous region) and shui shin/narcissus (&#27700;&#20185 but I haven't seen &#40643;&#20185; before either.


----------



## dreamsignals (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks dehory! #8 is the one i'm wanting to buy the most, so this helps a lot. i guess i'll just have to try them out.


----------

